# Shoppers Drugmart Q



## tombiosis (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi
I'm pretty new to purchasing individual stocks...I am slowly transitioning from high fee mutual funds to DIY investing.
I have been watching Shoppers drugmart for awhile now, and am thinking about taking a position in this stock. (Long term buy and hold in my RRSP...maybe average down for more later, start with 100 shares now)
I am just worried that it is trading close to its 52 week high, and Q4 results are due out Nov 9th I believe.
Looking for opinions on how to approach a purchase...
should I wait for Q4?
Does anyone have any general comments on this stock? ( anlysts give it a "hold" on globe investor...
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I would approach this with caution. Their margins are being squeezed by provinces with drug plans, insisting on generics and low dispensing fees. You can find a discussion on this here and on FWF.

Sample search


----------

